# HGVC SeaWorld info needed



## carl2591 (Apr 1, 2006)

Have confimed a oct 22 checkin date and was assigned unit 2BB. this is a 2 bd sunday checkin unit.  Any one have a map of the resort or can give me and Idea where this is located.??

Also any tips at check in, how to get aroiund. We are planning to do Universial 4-5 days. are pools heated and is there hot tub.. 

thanks for all info..


----------



## Vodo (Apr 1, 2006)

I suspect that 2BB might just mean 2BR/2BA since that's not a valid unit number for HGVC.  The pools are heated and there is a hot tub.  

Cindy


----------



## happybaby (Apr 1, 2006)

*HGVC  units*

We have a 3br exchange for May.  Our confirmations states 3BB which means a 3br not a lockout.  The units are assigned upon arrival is what I've been told.

Try this link for resort map
http://groups.msn.com/HiltonGrandVacationsCompany/hgvcorlandoresortmap.msnw


----------



## Vodo (Apr 1, 2006)

In the past, the reference on the confirmation didn't make much difference.  We checked in once with an "LO" reference and got a straight 2BR, and checked in another time with a 2BB and were assigned a lockoff.  There's very little difference between a lockoff and straight unit at HGVC (the lockoff has an additional outside entry door on the studio side and a heavier interior door separating the main section from the studio - otherwise they're identical).

Cindy


----------

